# Pressemitteilung: DAV 12/2006



## Anglerboard-Team (14. Juli 2006)

*DEUTSCHER ANGLERVERBAND e.V.*

PRESSEMITTEILUNG
Nr. 12/2006

Berlin, 10. Juli 2006

*DAV-Förderpreis für sehr gute Diplomleistung vergeben*


Am 5. Juli 2006 vergab der DAV seinen diesjährigen Förderpreis für eine sehr gute Diplomleistung auf dem Gebiet der Fischwirtschaft während einer Feierstunde aus Anlass von 200 Jahren Agrarwissenschaften in Berlin-Brandenburg und 125 Jahren Landwirtschaftlicher Hochschule Berlin im Auditorium Maximum der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin.

Dies würdigte der 1. Vizepräsident des DAV, Professor Dr. Werner Steffens, mit den Worten:

„Die deutsche Fischerei und ihre Verbände gratulieren der Fakultät zu ihrem Jubiläum und betrachten eine leistungsfähige Landwirtschaftlich-Gärtnerische Fakultät, die alle Bereiche der agrarwissenschaftlichen Forschung und Lehre in ausreichender Weise abdeckt, als einen unverzichtbaren Bestandteil der Humboldt-Universität zu Berlin.

Seit mehr als 50 Jahren ist, einmalig für Deutschland, auch die fischereiwissenschaftliche Lehre mit einem eigenständigen Studiengang an dieser Fakultät vertreten. Damit das so bleiben kann, muss diese Fakultät lebensfähig erhalten werden, muss anerkannt und durchgesetzt werden, dass die Agrarwissenschaften in ihrer Komplexität an dieser Universität ein wesentliches Potenzial für die Zukunft bilden, und zwar nicht nur im nationalen, sondern auch im internationalen Rahmen.

Mit Stolz kann ich feststellen, dass heute viele Absolventen des fischereiwissenschaftlichen Studienganges der Fakultät wichtige Positionen in unserem Land einnehmen und auch im Ausland ihre Leistungsfähigkeit nachweisen. Damit die deutsche Fischerei wettbewerbsfähig bleiben kann, muss dieser Studiengang fortbestehen und gestärkt werden.

Zur Unterstützung der fischereiwissenschaftlichen Lehre vergibt der Deutsche Anglerverband, der weit über 200.000 Mitglieder zählt, seit 2003 jährlich einen Preis für eine sehr gute Diplomarbeit. Es ist für mich eine große Freude, diesen Preis auf der heutigen Jubiläumsveranstaltung Herrn Ulrich Knaus zuzuerkennen. Herr Knaus ist gebürtiger Brandenburger, kommt also aus einem Bundesland, in dem die Fischzucht bereits eine lange Tradition hat. Er hat sein Studium im August des vergangenen Jahres erfolgreich abgeschlossen und in seiner Diplomarbeit den Einfluss einer variierenden Nahrungsfettsäurenzusammensetzung auf das Wachstum und die Körperzusammensetzung von Zandern (Sander lucioperca L.) untersucht. Diese Diplomarbeit wurde mit sehr gut bewertet, und ihm wurde daher der diesjährige Preis zuerkannt.

Es mag etwas verwundern, wenn ich zum Schluss sage, ich freue mich, dass ich diesen Preis Herrn Knaus nicht hier und heute persönlich übergeben kann. Das hat seinen Grund darin, dass er gegenwärtig in einer Aquakulturanlage in Schottland arbeitet, die sich mit der Aufzucht von Kabeljau befasst. 

Um die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee zu fördern, ist in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern vor kurzem ein auf zehn Jahre angelegtes großes Projekt angelaufen. In seinem Mittelpunkt steht die Aufzucht von jährlich vier Millionen Jungdorschen für Besatzzwecke. Mit diesem Projekt, bei dem übrigens an verantwortlicher Stelle, wie könnte es anders sein, auch Absolventen dieser Fakultät und unseres Studienganges mitwirken, wird ein wesentlicher Beitrag zur Verbesserung der fischereilichen Situation in der westlichen Ostsee geleistet.

Ich möchte daher Herrn Knaus von hier aus nicht nur zur Verleihung dieses Preises gratulieren, sondern auch wünschen, dass er nach seiner Rückkehr aus Schottland seine Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten zur Weiterentwicklung der Aquakultur an geeigneter Stelle in Deutschland einsetzen kann.“


Ansprechpartner: 
Michael Winkel
DAV-Bundesgeschäftsführer 
Tel. (030) 97 10 43 79

*Hier* gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

